# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Alle 70000 asukkaan kaupunkien paikallisliikenneongelmia

## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinna on melkein Jyväskylä joten sopinee tähän seuraava esimerkki.


  Hämeenlinna on toki noin puolta pienempi kuin Jyväskylä. Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne on käytännössä integroitunut jo kauan aikaa sitten maalaiskunnan ja pitkälti Muuramenkin kanssa yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Tällä alueella asukkaita lienee jonkin matkaa yli sadan tuhannen. Hämeenlinnassakin yksittäiset linjat menevät naapurikunnan puolelle, kuten linjat 5 ja 6 Hattulan Parolaan.

Hämeenlinnan luokittelisin sarjaan pienet kaupungit. Keskikokoisiin katsoisin kuuluvan lähinnä seuraavat: Lahti, Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio ja Pori.

Pienissä kaupungeissa paikallisliikenne on usein yhtä heikossa tai vielä heikommassa asemassa kuin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa. Välimatkat ovat keskimäärin hyvin lyhyitä ja kevyt liikenne on ylivoimaisen houkutteleva lähes ympäri vuoden. Koska pieniä kaupunkeja on hyvin erilaisia, on niissä paikkurin toimintaedellytykset hyvin vaihtelevat. Esim. Kotkassa varmasti akselilla Kotkansaari  Langinkoski  Karhuvuori  Aittakorpi  Mussalo paikallisliikenteelle on ihan luonnollista kysyntää. Karhuvuoressa kerrostalopainotteisuus takaa tietyt kanta-asiakkaat joukkoliikenteelle ja alue sijaitsee sen verran etäällä keskustasta, että kevyt liikenne ei enää ole todellinen vaihtoehto ainakaan ihan kenelle tahansa. Myös Kotka  Karhula väliselle pendeliliikenteelle voisi kuvitella olevan luonnollista kysyntää. Kotkan sijainti useammalla niemellä / saarella tekee paikkakunnan liikenneolosuhteet omalaatuisiksi. Monessa muussa muutaman kymmenen tuhannen asukkaan kaupungissa asiat ovat usein huonommin (paikallisliikenteen järjestämisen kannalta). Toisaalta taas Kotkassa heilurilinjojen järjestäminen on lähes mahdotonta (keskusta toreineen sijaitsee pienehkön saaren koillislaidalla  maayhteydet saarelle kulkevat toisesta päästä).

Hämeenlinnan kokoluokan kaupungeissa bussien vuoroväli kullakin reitillä on usein 30 tai 60 minuuttia. Tunnin vuorovälillä jo kävely muodostuu joukkoliikenteen käyttöä nopeammaksi vaihtoehdoksi tietyissä tilanteissa  etenkin lyhyillä matkoilla. Osa Hämeenlinnan kaupunginosista kuitenkin sijaitsee sen verran etäällä, että ilman joukkoliikennettä ei voitaisi tulla toimeen. Asiakaskunnan näkyvän osan muodostavat koululaiset. Noissa olosuhteissa joukkoliikennettä on vaikea hoitaa enää pelkällä omakustannusperustaisella tulorahoituksella. Heikon kannattavuuden ja yhteiskunnan piittaamattomuuden seurauksena osassa pieniä kaupunkeja liikennettä hoidetaan pahasti yli-ikäisellä kalustolla, joka ei välttämättä tee palvelutasosta hyväksi miellettyä. Tosin uusikaan auto ei paljon lohtua tuo, jos se kulkee väärään paikkaan tai väärään aikaan. 

Pienissä kaupungeissa ei pääsääntöisesti bussiliikennettä pystytä nopeuttamaan samoilla keinoilla kuin isommissa. Pienillä paikkakunnilla bussien hitaus johtunee pääosin muusta kuin väylien ruuhkautuneisuudesta. Mutkittelevat reitit hidastavat joissakin tilanteissa matkaa tarpeettomasti. Niihin taas on yleensä jouduttu sen seurauksena, että mahdollisimman vähillä linjoilla on pyritty hoitamaan mahdollisimman usean alueen liikennöintitarpeet. 

Monilla paikkakunnilla paikallisliikenne on integroitu kaukoliikenteeseen yllättävän kehnosti. Jopa Pori omassa kokoluokassaan edustaa yhtä ääriesimerkkiä, missä rautatieasema on jo lähes täydellisessä motissa paikallisliikenneverkoston suhteen. Joinakin päivinä aseman läheltä kulkeva ainoa paikallislinja menee vain pari kertaa päivässä eikä muitakaan ohitusaikoja ole millään tavoin sovitettu yhteen junien kanssa. Tällainen vie pohjaa vakavalla tavalla pois joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvilta matkaketjuilta. Yhteistyöhaluttomuus joukkoliikennettä järjestävien organisaatioiden väliltä pitäisi voida poistaa pikimmiten.

PS. Yritin selkeytetyllä kappalejaolla keventää pitkän jutun luettavuutta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

"Keskisuurilla" on tavallaan oma byrokraattinen määritelmänsä: Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa-raportissa niihin luettiin Oulu, Lahti, Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Pori, Vaasa, Lappeenranta, Kotka ja Joensuu. Näilläkin kaupungeilla on huomattavia eroja keskenään. Vaasan, Kotkan, Lappeenrannan tai Joensuun problematiikka lienee jo varsin samankaltaista kuin "pienten" kaupunkien.

Pienten kaupunkien joukkoliikenne on mitä ilmeisimmin tasoltaan hyvin vaihtelevaa. Myös kaupunkien rakenne antaa aivan erilaisia edellytyksiä joukkoliikenteelle. Rakenteeltaan tiiviissä mutta pientalovaltaisissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen tarve on varsin pieni. Jos kaupungissa on suurempia kerrostalolähiöitä tai esimerkiksi varuskunta tai korkeakouluyksikkö, palvelut ovat suurempia.

Tiiviin ja pientalovaltaisen rakenteen seurauksista "hyvä" esimerkki lienee Rauma, jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja palvelut ovat kuihtuneet lähes olemattomiin. Jossain vaiheessa joukkoliikenne oli ilmeisesti ainakin kesäsunnuntaisin kokonaan lopetettu.

Pienissä kaupungeissa on myös yllätyksensä. Kävin välipäivinä Mikkelissä, jossa Savonlinja ajaa tunnin välein varsin siistillä ja myös tutunomaisella kalustolla. Linjakartta on hyvin selkeä ja havainnollinen. Koeajolle en ennättänyt.

Salossa Vainion liikenne ajaa päälinjaa 1 puolen tunnin vuorovälillä. Lisäksi linjat 3 ja 4 tarjoavat palveluliikennetyyppisen palvelun.

Yksi selvä hankaluus on se, että edes niissä kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenne on kaukomatkoilla erittäin tärkeä kulkumuoto - vaikkapa Hämeenlinna - sisäinen joukkoliikenne ei ole kovin tehokasta. Niissä pikkukaupungeissa, joista on vahvat liikennevirrat suuriin kaupunkeihin, olisi usein hyvät mahdollisuudet saada käyttäjiä, jos aseman palvelu olisi hyvä.

Toinen selvä ongelma on joukkoliikenteen rahoituksen voimakas tukeutuminen koululaisten matkalippuihin. Tästä seuraa se, että palvelut ovat useimmiten keskittyneet vain koulupäiviin ja -aikoihin, jolloin palvelut iltaisin, viikonloppuisin ja kesäisin ovat heikot tai pahimmillaan olemattomat. Jos kaupungin rahat tulisivat tukena palveluille eikä koululaislipuille, voisi olla paremmat mahdollisuudet kokoviikkoiseen, kokovuotiseen ja kokopäiväiseen liikenteeseen.

Pienten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen olisi mahdollista kuitenkin varsin vähäisin panostuksin. Vartin päähän keskustasta ajavalle heilurilinjalle puolen tunnin välein riittäisi _kaksi_ autoa.

Tietynlaisia vinkkejä joita voisi pohtia:
- Selkeä muutamasta linjasta koostuva peruslinjasto, jota ajettaisiin esim. 30 min välein. (Neljälle kierrosajaltaan 1 h linjalle tarvitaan 8 bussia ...)
- Linjat kohtaavat aina esimerkiksi tasalta ja puolelta päätorilla, jolloin kaikista linjoista pääsee vaihtamaan kaikkiin linjoihin. 
- Hyvät yhteydet rautatie- ja linja-autoasemalle, jotka toki mieluiten yhdessä matkakeskuksena.
- Asiallinen palvelu myös iltaisin, viikonloppuisin ja myös sunnuntaisin.
- Selkeä informaatio: selkeä linjakartta, yksinkertainen aikataulu, kunnolla kilvitetyt bussit.

Jonkin verran vinkkejä löytyy LVM 72/2005: Nousuja joukkoliikenteeseen - myös maaseudulla?, jossa nimestään huolimatta käsitellään myös pikkukaupunkeja.
LVM 72/2005

----------


## LateZ

Hintakysymys on ihmisille tärkeä, etenkin niillä matkoilla, jotka ovat jotenkuten käveltävissäkin. Ennen todella mentiin lyhyitäkin matkoja kertalipulla, mutta nykyään ne, joille hinnalla ei ole merkitystä, ajavat autolla. Fiksuimmat heistä kyllä voivat tehdä vaikka kokousmatkan junalla, mutta asemalle mennään autolla. 2,70 euroa lyhyestä matkasta on aika paljon. Jostakin syystä pääkaupunkiseudulla, Turussa ja Tampereella kertaliput ovat huomattavasti halvempia, vaikka linjat ovat usein pidempiä kuin pikkukaupungeissa. Todellisuudessa palvelu vaikka Hämeenlinnassa runkoreitillä R.as-Nummi kestää vertailun isojen kaupunkien linjojen kanssa. Silti isoissa kaupungeissa kulkijoita on  enemmän.

Ajattelukysymyshän tuo hinta on. Sama ihminen, jolle 5,40 on iso raha edestakaisesta bussimatkasta saattaa käyttää sen kummempia ajattelematta saman rahan keskustan kahvilassa.

Hinnoitteluratkaisuista löytyy esimerkit Vaasasta ja Maarinhaminasta. Ilmainen  liikenne Ahvenanmaalla taitaa olla ihan onnistunut kokeilu. Toisaalta Vaasassa halpa kuukausilippu on lisännyt matkustusta. Halpa kertalippu on vielä kokeilematta. Sopiva paikka kokeilulle olisi joku pienehkö kaupunki, kuten Riihimäki tai Porvoo, jossa on siedettävä paikallisliikenne jo olemassa ja valmiiksi ostoliikenteenä. Tällöin olisi helppo siirtyä malliin, jossa lipputulot eivät menisi liikennöitsijälle vaan ajettaisiin täysin ostoliikennettä. Nähtäisiinpä sekin, kuinka tilaaja-tuottaja -malli vaikuttaa kunnan kustannuksiin, kun enää ei olisi ostoliikenteen hintaa, seutulipputukea, kuukausilipputukea ja koululaisten lukukausikortteja vaan kaikki maksettaisiin kerralla ja matkustajamäärien vaihtelu vaikuttaisi suoraan kunnan kustannuksiin.

----------


## antti

Tiedoittaminen olemassaolevasta paikallisliikenteestäkin ontuu monasti. Yksi tuttuni, joka tietää allekirjoittaneen aikatauluharrastuksesta, antoi yksinkertaisen tehtävän: Haminassa kyydit keskustasta Salmenvirrantielle. Eipäs ollutkaan ihan helppoa: Haminan MH:ssa myytiin sinänsä hyvä opas "Kotkan seudun aikataulut", 50 centtiä, 100 sivua, ei paha. MH:n ystävällinen virkailija tiesi, että ainakin Hamina - Salmenkylä - Ruissalo - Poitsila - Hamina menee sitä kautta neljä vuoroa koulupäivinä ja ehkä joku muukin. Mainitusta aikatauluoppaasta selviää Kotkan paikkurit erinomaisen hyvin, mutta Haminan vuoroista lähinnä, että niitä ehkä on olemassa. Voisi olettaa, että esimerkiksi Hamina - Ruissalo - Rantahaka -koulupäivävuoro ajaa Salmenvirrantietä, mutta missään ei kerrota varmasti. Palvelulinjoja mainitaan 15 kpl, niistä parhaiten on netissä tiedot, useimmat vaan kerran viikossa tahtia. Tämä sinänsä joukkoliikennemyönteinen tuttuni näillä tiedoilla aikoo ajaa jatkossakin henkilöautolla, kun ei viitsi arpoa mahdollista bussikyytiä, varsinkaan jos matka on Kotkaan, bussikyyti on jo aika hankalaa.

----------


## Alur

> Halpa kertalippu on vielä kokeilematta. Sopiva paikka kokeilulle olisi joku pienehkö kaupunki, kuten Riihimäki tai Porvoo, jossa on siedettävä paikallisliikenne jo olemassa ja valmiiksi ostoliikenteenä.


Ainakaan Porvoon paikallisliikenne ei täytä kuvaustasi. Vaikka paikallisliikenteen palvelutaso onkin pysytty pitämään siedettävällä tasolla ja sillä tehdään n 500 000 matkaa vuodessa, se perustuu täysin lipputuloihin. Ostoliikennettä ei ole kuin parilla saariston vuorolla, joita tosin ei pidetäkään paikallisliikenteenä. Ainoa kaupungin tuki Porvoon paikallisliikenteelle kanavoituu lipputukien muodossa. Sinänsä kokeilu olisi hyvin mielenkiintoinen ja Porvookin voisi sopia siihen hyvin. Vielä parempana kokeilukaupunkina pidän kuitenkin Hyvinkäätä, jonka kaupunkirakenne on tiiviimpi kuin Porvoossa. Siellähän n 90 % asukkaista asuu 3 km säteellä rautatieasemasta. Kaikki tehtävät matkat ovat lyhyitä, mikä korostaa kertalipun hinnan merkitystä.

Ongelmana taitaa kuitenkin olla valtion pienet joukkoliikennemäärärahat. Pienet kaupungit eivät halua lähteä yksin rahoittamaan tällaisia kokeiluja ja lääninhallituksella ei ole rahaa osallistua niihin.




> Tällöin olisi helppo siirtyä malliin, jossa lipputulot eivät menisi liikennöitsijälle vaan ajettaisiin täysin ostoliikennettä. Nähtäisiinpä sekin, kuinka tilaaja-tuottaja -malli vaikuttaa kunnan kustannuksiin, kun enää ei olisi ostoliikenteen hintaa, seutulipputukea, kuukausilipputukea ja koululaisten lukukausikortteja vaan kaikki maksettaisiin kerralla ja matkustajamäärien vaihtelu vaikuttaisi suoraan kunnan kustannuksiin.


Jos vielä ajatellaan Porvoon mahdollisuuksia säästää ehdotetussa mallissa, niin ne ovat aika olemattomat. Seutulippujen ja kaupunkilippujen kautta kanavoituva tuki on määrältään hyvin pieni, eikä sekään poistuisi kokonaan. Näiden lipputuotteiden paikallisliikenteeseen kohdistuva kaupungin tuki on n 40 000  vuodessa. Lisäksi lääninhallituksen tuki on suurin piirtein saman suuruinen.

Täysin eri kertaluokkaa oleva joukkoliikenteen tukimuoto on koululaisten lukukausiliput, mutta se ei juurikaan kohdistu paikallisliikenteeseen, vaan seudulliseen liikenteeseen, jotka tosin on integroitu toisiinsa. Lukukausilippuja saavat vain ne, joiden koulumatka on yli 5 km ja sellaisia ei juurikaan asu paikallisliikennealueella, vaan kylissä. Koululaiset, jotka ovat kyllä merkittävä käyttäjäryhmä paikallisliikenteessä, eivät käytä kaupungin maksamaa lippua, vaan ostavat lippunsa omilla rahoillaan. Porvoo ostaa koululaisille bussilippuja n 500 000 :lla vuodessa, mutta paikallisliikenteeseen siitä kohdistuu vain n 20 000  ja loput matkoista tehdään seudullisessa liikenteessä.

----------


## LateZ

Porvoo olikin sitten huono esimerkki. Riihimäellä on pelkkää ostoliikennettä, mutta tarkemmin ajatellen tuo taitaa olla aika harvinainen järjestely Suomessa. Riihimäellä on määritelty ajopäivän hinta, joka vaihtelee kesän ja talven ja viikonpäivän mukaan. Siellä taitaa olla niille koululaisille, jotka itse maksavat matkansa, myynnissä joku edullinen lukukausikortti.

Heinolassa taisi tulla tilanne, jossa hiljaisen ajan liikenteen kilpailutuksen myötä eri aikoina linjoja ajaa eri firma. Tuokin on jo edistystä verrattuna vaikkapa Lahteen, Kuopioon ja sinne Porvooseen, joissa tuetut vuorot ajaa, tai ainakin välillä ajoi automaattisesti sama liikennöitsijä kuin päivällä. Liikennöitsijän oma etäkortti tuohon on hyvä peruste. Eroon noistakin ongelmista päästäisiin, kun kaikille liikennöitsijöille avoin lippujärjestelmä olisi ehdoton edellytys minkäänlaisen valtion tuen saamiseksi. Tämä toimii nykyään seutulippujen osalta.

----------


## Wänskä

> "Keskisuurilla" on tavallaan oma byrokraattinen määritelmänsä: Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa-raportissa niihin luettiin Oulu, Lahti, Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Pori, Vaasa, Lappeenranta, Kotka ja Joensuu. Näilläkin kaupungeilla on huomattavia eroja keskenään. Vaasan, Kotkan, Lappeenrannan tai Joensuun problematiikka lienee jo varsin samankaltaista kuin "pienten" kaupunkien.


Rovaniemi on maan 13. suurimpana kaupunkina väestörikkaampi kuin Joensuu ja Kotka. En tiedä, ketkä kyseisen raportin ovat tehneet, mutta muistuttaisin että Rovaniemikin kuuluu Suomeen, vaikka itsenäisellä Lapilla onkin omat kannattajansa ja Lapin kehittymisellä taas Etelä-Suomessa sitäkin isompi joukko vastustajia...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raportin tilaston perusteena lienee lähinnä jokin perinne, joka liittyy enemmän joukkoliikenteen tasoon kuin kunnan tai seudun kokoon. Pääasia lienee se, että raportin mukaisissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on välttävä kun taas muutamissa raportin ulkopuolelle jääneenä se on suorastaan huono.

Jos kaupunkeja oikeasti laitetaan suuruusjärjestykseen, kuvannee seutukunnan väkiluku paremmin kaupungin kokoa kuin kunnan väkiluku.

Suomen suurimmat seutukunnat

----------

